# Klicks generieren?



## loddarmattheus (3. April 2005)

Hallo Freunde,

gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit (vielleicht auch mit einer anderen Scriptsprache) einen Klick auf einen Link einer anderen Webseite zu generieren?

Loddar


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. April 2005)

Ich weiss nicht ob es was bringt einfach die URL abzurufen.
Aber was willst Du dadurch bezwecken?
Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendein Admin erfreut ist wenn Du einen DoS mit 1000 Klicks/Sekunde startest.


----------



## loddarmattheus (4. April 2005)

Nein es geht um folgendes:

wie wir alle wissen, steht man bei den google-anzeigen auf der rechten Seite nur dann ganz oben, wenn ein gewisser Traffic generiert wird.

Um meine Seite ganz nach oben zu kriegen, kann ich mich hinsetzen und immer wieder auf die Werbung klicken (ziemlich aufwändig) oder irgendein Script drüber laufen lassen, oder?

Jemand eine Idee? Wenn dies gar nicht geht, bitte auch Bescheid geben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Das sollte man aus Gruenden der Fairness nicht machen.
Immerhin sollte die Qualitaet Deiner Seite entscheidend sein wo sie steht und nicht irgendwelche Tricks.
Wenn Deine Seite gut ist werden sie viele User nutzen, Traffic generieren und sie wird im Ranking steigen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. April 2005)

Unter Windows könntest du per JScript einen Klick auf einen Link im Browserfenster simulieren... die entsprechende Methode heisst "click()".

Da Google aber nicht doof ist, werden die sicher merken, wenn immer derselbe auf den Link klickt


----------



## lolZSalat (22. September 2009)

Hallo,
die Frage ist gut. Ich habe sie mir auch gestellt (hier in einem anderen zusammenhang: ich wurde mit meine-nackte-ex-seiten-links zugespämmt und wollte dafür eine Lösung.).
Problem habe ich mit einem kleinen Script gelöst (auf meiner Seite zu finden):
http://aypac.de/wunschseite/
Hier wird immer von der gleichen IP (der meines Servers) aufgerufen, es werden allerdings keine Cookies gespeichert.
http://aypac.de/wunschseite/index2.php
Hier wird das ganze über Proxs aufgerufen. Hat bisher bei allem funktioniert!

MfG.


----------



## 2Pac (22. September 2009)

Ganz ehrlich.

1. Ist das illegal.
2. Ich schalte selbst Werbung über Google. Ich persönlich bin nicht sehr erfreut über solche Tricks.
3. Merkt das Google 100 % und wirft dich nicht nur raus und sperrt dein Account, sondern die siehtst auch nie was von deinem Geld..


----------



## arkanoid (23. September 2009)

2Pac hat gesagt.:


> Ganz ehrlich.
> 
> 1. Ist das illegal.
> 2. Ich schalte selbst Werbung über Google. Ich persönlich bin nicht sehr erfreut über solche Tricks.
> 3. Merkt das Google 100 % und wirft dich nicht nur raus und sperrt dein Account, sondern die siehtst auch nie was von deinem Geld..



Volle Zustimmung in allen Punkten.
Das bringt wirklich garnichts ausser Ärger und Frustration!


----------

